

Zerigo has an expired SSL, Google Chrome won't let you browse - brainless
https://manage.zerigo.com/accounts

======
brainless
You can browse to your homepage <http://www.zerigo.com/> and then click on
Manage Account on top right menu.

Heroku offers Zerigo as a partner and I believe many others use them. This is
really sad from a technology company.

